
How a Stupid Idea Became a Viable Product – Example - cameron_wilson
https://reelquotesapp.com/quotation-application-for-tradesmen/
======
CrystalLangUser
And how is it stupid if it fills a niche / solves a relevant problem that
people have? Seems to me this person figured out a solution to a real world
problem lacking a substantial alternative.

